# Forellenzucht / Teichwirtschaft- Ein paar Fragen



## Kafka (10. August 2010)

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich interessiere mich schon seit geraumer Zeit für eine angelegte Forellenzucht, da ich mich beruflich umorientieren möchte. Somit bin ich hier eher ein Quereinsteiger und hoffe auf Hilfe bei einigen Fragestellungen.

Situation:

Im Raum BaWü speißt 1 Bach einen kleinen 5 ha See. Der Bach soll als Wasserlieferant für die Teichanlage dienen. 

Frage:
Ist es möglich, dass man einen Teil des Wassers entnimmt, für die Fischzucht verwendet, das "Abwasser" nach den Technischen möglichkeiten wiederaufbereitet und so wieder in den See einleitet? 
Da ich meinem eigenen See eben gerne so eine Zuchtanlage vorschalten möchte, stellt sich für mich die Frage ob das ohne Probleme möglich ist? 
Ob in der Praxis auch Futtermittelreste u.s.w. im See landen können?

Grüße
Kafka


----------



## igler (11. August 2010)

*AW: Forellenzucht / Teichwirtschaft- Ein paar Fragen*

Hallo
Ohne Probleme ist überhaupt nichts möglich.
Für eine Forellenzuchtanlage sind unendlich viele Genehmigungen nötig. Meistens werden DIE nicht genehmigt. Mann kann sich bei der Wasserbehörde sowie bei Umweltamt erkundigen. Kommt auch auf das Bundesland an. Ich kann nur von Niedersachsen sprechen. Es ist wirklich sehr  schwierig eine neue Forellenzuchtanlage genehmigt zu bekommen, es ist immer besser eine vorhandene zu übernehmen. Zustand spielt keine Rolle.
http://www.buchhandel.de/WebApi1/GetMmo.asp?MmoId=4770484&mmoType=PDF


----------



## erT (11. August 2010)

*AW: Forellenzucht / Teichwirtschaft- Ein paar Fragen*

Hört sich für mich eigentlich so an, als wolltest du nur Forellen für deinen privaten Zweck 'züchten'.
Oder möchtest du einen kompletten, beangelbaren Teich entstehen lassen?

Denke nicht, dass man eine genehmigung braucht, nur um für sich ein Becken ('Gartenteich') mit (sich im besten Fall selbst vermehrenden) Forellen anzulegen.
Wenn das Wasser vom Bach einfach durchfließt -also vor dem See quasi nur gestaut wird - brauchst du dafür auch keine besonderen Abwasseranlagen.


----------



## igler (11. August 2010)

*AW: Forellenzucht / Teichwirtschaft- Ein paar Fragen*



> Denke nicht, dass man eine genehmigung braucht, nur um für sich ein Becken ('Gartenteich') mit (sich im besten Fall selbst vermehrenden) Forellen anzulegen.
> Wenn das Wasser vom Bach einfach durchfließt -also vor dem See quasi nur gestaut wird - brauchst du dafür auch keine besonderen Abwasseranlagen.


Die einzigen Forellen die sich selbst hier vermehren sind die Bachforellen, sind die in einem dafür künstlich angelegten Becken,Teich oder sonst was ist es eine Aufzucht und somit genehmigungspflichtig ( Bauantrag) desweiteren geht dieses am Thema vorbei denn die Frage bezieht sich auf Forellenzucht und Umorientierung und nicht um einen Gartenteich hinter dem Haus.
DAS BUCH IST ZIEMLICH GUT WAS DIE FORELLENZUCHT BETRIFFT SOLLTE MAN GELESEN HABEN.http://www.amazon.de/Forellenzucht-Kurt-Igler/dp/3702007296
DESWEITEREN IST DAS BUCH AUCH SEHR INFORMATIV
http://www.amazon.de/Lehrbuch-der-Teichwirtschaft/dp/382638248X


----------



## erT (11. August 2010)

*AW: Forellenzucht / Teichwirtschaft- Ein paar Fragen*



igler schrieb:


> Die einzigen Forellen die sich selbst hier vermehren sind die Bachforellen, sind die in einem dafür künstlich angelegten Becken,Teich oder sonst was ist es eine Aufzucht und somit genehmigungspflichtig ( Bauantrag) desweiteren geht dieses am Thema vorbei denn die Frage bezieht sich auf Forellenzucht und Umorientierung und nicht um einen Gartenteich hinter dem Haus.



Ok...die berufliche Umorientierung hab ich wohl überlesen. Entschuldigt.
Das mit der Zuchtgenehmigung ist mir aber neu. Demnach müsste ich meinen Gartenteich auch als Zucht anmelden, weil sich die Goldfischchen vermehren (auch ohne Verkauf etc.), oder wie ist das zu verstehen? Seit wann vermehren sich See- und Regenbogenforellen nicht mehr in unseren Gewässern?

Gruß


----------



## Kafka (11. August 2010)

*AW: Forellenzucht / Teichwirtschaft- Ein paar Fragen*

Vielen Dank für die bisherigen Antworten!

Es würde sich auf eine gewerbliche Nutzung rauslaufen. Zucht, Schlachtung, Verkauf.

Ich habe gehört, dass das Abwasser der Zuchtteiche durch das spezielle Futter u.s.w. verschmutzt werden kann und die qualität meines Sees im nachhinein beeinträchtigen kann. Hat von sowas schon Jemand etwas gehört, oder gar Erfahrungen sammeln können?

Die Genehmigungsanträge scheinen eine wahre Hürde zu sein, da werde ich mich mal einlesen müssen!

Grüße


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (11. August 2010)

*AW: Forellenzucht / Teichwirtschaft- Ein paar Fragen*

@Kafka

Beim Abwasser der Zuchtteiche  liegst du richtig!
Auch kommt es auf das Wasserrecht an (Entnahme aus Bach).

Am besten ist du erkundigst dich bei deinem Zuständigen Landratsamt, denn die Vorschriften sind in jedem Bundesland verschieden.


----------



## Sneep (11. August 2010)

*AW: Forellenzucht / Teichwirtschaft- Ein paar Fragen*



erT schrieb:


> Seit wann vermehren sich See- und Regenbogenforellen nicht mehr in unseren Gewässern?
> 
> Gruß



Hallo,

Seit Anbeginn der Welt etwa.

Es gibt in ganz Europa nur wenige Stellen, an denen sich Regenbogenforellen vermehren können.

Das sind aber dann auch keine Nichtschwimmer aus der Fischzucht nebenan. Das was wir als RBF kennen, ist eine Mischung aus mehreren Arten und Stämmen.

Die sich selbst erhaltenden Bestände in Europa stammen alle von RBF ab, die direkt aus den  USA eingeführt wurden.

Vom Grundsatz aber gilt, dass sich die RBF in Europa nicht vermehrt.

Anders die Seeforelle. 
Als eine Form der Europäischen Forelle ist sie in Teilen Deutschlands heimisch und vermehrt sich natürlich.




SNeeP


----------



## potter (11. August 2010)

*AW: Forellenzucht / Teichwirtschaft- Ein paar Fragen*

Also ich les in dem Themenbereich nun schon ne ganze Weile mit, aber ich freu mich immer wieder wenn Sneep seinen Senf dazu gibt, man lernt wirklich jedes Mal was! #6#6


----------



## FischAzubi (16. August 2010)

*AW: Forellenzucht / Teichwirtschaft- Ein paar Fragen*

wie schon gesagt brauchst du ein haufen genehmigungen was problematisch wird.
Die Abwasser thematik lässt beheben in dem man ein so genanntes Absatzbecken baut in das, das abwasser geleitet und biologisch gesäubert wird.
Des weiteren ist es sehr unvorteilhaft so etwas anzugehn ohne die entsprechende Ausbildung. Da das ganze nicht so einfach ist wie es sich die meisten leute denken.
Außer du lässt dir nur schlacht reife fische aus dänemark liefern, die du nur hälterst und dann direkt weiter verarbeitest. Dann könnte es auch ohne ausbildung klappen


----------



## BERND2000 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Forellenzucht / Teichwirtschaft- Ein paar Fragen*



FischAzubi schrieb:


> wie schon gesagt brauchst du ein haufen genehmigungen was problematisch wird.
> Die Abwasser thematik lässt beheben in dem man ein so genanntes Absatzbecken baut in das, das abwasser geleitet und biologisch gesäubert wird.
> Des weiteren ist es sehr unvorteilhaft so etwas anzugehn ohne die entsprechende Ausbildung. Da das ganze nicht so einfach ist wie es sich die meisten leute denken.
> Außer du lässt dir nur schlacht reife fische aus dänemark liefern, die du nur hälterst und dann direkt weiter verarbeitest. Dann könnte es auch ohne ausbildung klappen


 
Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.
Ist dier eigendlich klar, welche Mengen Futter du benötigst um Forellen selber Fett zu machen.
All die Nährstoffe die du mit dem Futter einbringst werden deinen Teich schnell dem Rest geben.
Um davon auch nur nebenberuflich existieren zu können sind es Tonnen.
Wieviele Forellen willst du den machen?
Gewicht dieser Forellen mal 2 bis 3 = Futtermenge
und diese Nahrstoffe mußt du dann wieder abbauen.
Das sind echt Mengen an Schlamm oder Wasserpflanzen.
Dazu das Risiko : Krankheiten, Kormoran,Reiher und Angler.
++++ Zeitaufwand..meinst du das ernst ?
Für den Preis der großen Züchter kannst du nicht einmal das Futter kaufen. #d


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (9. September 2010)

*AW: Forellenzucht / Teichwirtschaft- Ein paar Fragen*

Zitat: BERND2000

All die Nährstoffe die du mit dem Futter einbringst werden deinen Teich schnell dem Rest geben.
Um davon auch nur nebenberuflich existieren zu können sind es Tonnen.
Wieviele Forellen willst du den machen?
Gewicht dieser Forellen mal 2 bis 3 = Futtermenge

Bei den Forellen liegt der Futterqotient bei Fertigfutter bei 1,2  und nicht bei 2-3 !
Auch eine Forelle die mit Naturfutter 
Aufwächst düngt das Gewässer !


----------



## BERND2000 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Forellenzucht / Teichwirtschaft- Ein paar Fragen*

Ja Du hast mit dem Futter recht.
Aber nur bei hochwertigen Futter und Optimalen Bedinungen.
Dann soll Trockenfutter in Fischmasse, in diesem Verhältnis umgesetzt werden.
Bei natürlicher Nahrungsaufnahme, gelangen aber keine Nährstoffe ins Gewässer die nicht, auch schon vorher im Gewässer waren. 

                                                             #h


----------



## lausi97 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Forellenzucht / Teichwirtschaft- Ein paar Fragen*

@Gü.a.Pa.   0,8-1,0|supergri


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (11. September 2010)

*AW: Forellenzucht / Teichwirtschaft- Ein paar Fragen*

@lausi97

Kommt auf die Futtersorte und Qualität an, sowie auf die Umweltbedingungen! 

1,2 ist der Durchschnitt.


----------



## Mario_mk_88 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenzucht / Teichwirtschaft- Ein paar Fragen*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mal eine Frage und zwar besitze ich eine Teichanlage mit Forellen und Saiblinge.
Habe gestern einen toten Saibling im Teich gehabt. Auf dem Bild seht ihr das sie so flecken hat. Kann mir jemand hier sagen was das sein könnte?
Vielen Dank.


----------



## feko (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenzucht / Teichwirtschaft- Ein paar Fragen*

Welche Punkte und welche Forelle meinst du denn?
vg


----------



## gründler (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenzucht / Teichwirtschaft- Ein paar Fragen*

Zum Bild.

Parasiten sind das was man so "erkennt" um genaueres raus zu bekommen müsste man sie ins Labor schicken.

Wenn man Tiere in größerer Stückzahl hält, gibt es immer wieder mal ein paar tote,das bleibt nicht aus.

Solange der rest der fsiche gut steht und es nicht zu Massensterben kommt müssen wir damit leben das es immer wieder Ausfälle geben wird.

Zum rest des tröööts viele fragen und das alles mal schnell hier niederschreiben dauert.

Schlachtverordnung,Wasser,Entsorgung der Abfälle etc etc etc.....Auflagen,Arbeit, rennerei.......Seuchenschutz.....usw.usw.
Das einfahren von Infos und das aneignen dieses Wissens ist nicht in 3 Wochen erledigt und sollte sich genau überlegt werden ob man sich das alles an tut und ganz wichtig ob man die finanzen dazu liegen hat,weil daran sind schon einige dran kaputt gegangen.

#h


----------



## Fr33 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenzucht / Teichwirtschaft- Ein paar Fragen*



Mario_mk_88 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe mal eine Frage und zwar besitze ich eine Teichanlage mit Forellen.
> Habe gestern eine tote forelle im Teich gehabt. Auf dem Bild seht ihr das sie so flecken/punkte hat. Kann mir jemand hier sagen was das sein könnte?
> Vielen Dank.
> ...




Schade um den Saibling ....


----------



## Fares (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenzucht / Teichwirtschaft- Ein paar Fragen*

Das ist übrigens keine Forelle sondern eine Saiblingsart.


----------



## Mario_mk_88 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenzucht / Teichwirtschaft- Ein paar Fragen*

Danke für die Antworten.
Ja sorry ich weiß das es ein saibling ist... hatte mich verschrieben.. Habe nur saiblinge und regenbogenforellen bei mir drin. Ich hoffe nur das es nichts ansteckendes ist und meine anderen Fische nichts davon abbekommen.


----------



## nostradamus (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenzucht / Teichwirtschaft- Ein paar Fragen*

Hi Mod! 

ist es möglich dieses Thema zu trennen und ein neues Thema mit der entspr. überschrift zu eröffnen? Ist schade, wenn ein solch gutes Thema untergeht und nur kaum gefunden werden kann!

Danke

Nostradamuss


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenzucht / Teichwirtschaft- Ein paar Fragen*

das ist ne verpilzung auf dem saibling. und kein parasit. das muss behandelt werden wenns auf andere fische übergeht. lg


----------

